# How to Cut Acrylic (Debergerac Design New Video)



## debergeracdesign (Sep 27, 2016)

Check out this video that displays how to cut acrylic, in this episode Jim cuts down the legs of some bar stool with perfection. I appreciate the feedback, share with your friends and if you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice approach however.....*

The outcome was very nice and super clean, but I wonder how long it will survive getting dragged across a floor. I would have chamfered the sharp edges, especially the acute angle which will be prone to chipping much like a knife edge. All the work that went into making a perfect cut, could be in vain subject to "normal" wear and tear by the end user.... JMO.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks, learned something


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Boy, as easily as Acrylic cracks, I wouldn't make them. Proper modification process though. Everyone that uses them must be covered in flannel!


----------

